# Northern lights/ senis seed...



## Johnny5968 (Jul 22, 2015)

Northern lights just a few days away from harvest 

View attachment 2015-07-22 19.23.34.png


----------



## zem (Jul 22, 2015)

:48:


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 22, 2015)

Johnny gonna be stoned........


----------



## yarddog (Jul 22, 2015)

Wow, that looks so good


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2015)

Well isn't that just a big ole nug, enjoy!


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jul 23, 2015)

Been thinking about doing a grow journal again. I'm getting ready to cut clones this weekend...but I seem to be lazy....lol


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jul 23, 2015)

:vap_bong__emoticon:





Grower13 said:


> Johnny gonna be stoned........


----------

